
Cloudron self hosting on EC2 now available - nebulon
https://cloudron.io/blog/2016-07-05-selfhost-ec2.html
======
ocdtrekkie
It is good to see self-hosting options for more app platforms. My question is
why one would prefer this over similar platforms which are also open source?

If you're willing to allow self-hosting for free on hosting other than your
own paid service, is there anything to gain by remaining closed? Presumably if
open, people could contribute fixes and improvements as well as help you
identify security vulnerabilities.

~~~
nebulon
You are making a valid point and there might be nothing to gain remaining
closed. We are not against open sourcing the code either, the main reason is
that it is not on our radar, simply because we focus on building the platform
and open sourcing it would be a distraction just now. There is no reason this
might not happen in the future, but it will require a larger effort to focus
on putting processes and tooling for the community in place, to really take
advantage of open sourcing it.

